# problem installing freecad



## damfreebsd (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't compile opencascade, I get this:

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for opencascade-6.9.1_3
===>  Checking if opencascade already installed
===>   Registering installation for opencascade-6.9.1_3 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/cad/opencascade/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/opencascade/html/doc.png: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/cad/opencascade/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/opencascade/html/folderclosed.png: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/cad/opencascade/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/opencascade/html/folderopen.png: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/cad/opencascade/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/opencascade/html/navtreedata.js: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/cad/opencascade/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/opencascade/html/splitbar.png: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/cad/opencascade
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/cad/opencascade
*** Error code 1
```



Could be that I don't have enough space in /tmp? I really don't know what I'm talking about but I remember that was the problem under Linux.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2016)

damfreebsd said:


> Could be that I don't have enough space in /tmp? I really don't know what I'm talking about but I remember that was the problem under Linux.


Actually, that could be a problem. But unless you changed settings it's going to be the filesystem that has /usr/ports/ that would be filled up. Won't hurt to check of course but I don't think it's the cause of your problem.

Looking at the error it seems to be missing some bits and pieces from the documentation. You can try building it with DOCS turned off, just to narrow down the problem.


----------



## kpa (Oct 12, 2016)

I doubt that /tmp is the problem, the work directories for the ports tree are by default located under the ports tree itself (which is a very bad default that's a whole another matter).


----------

